# Sight fishing for Ling



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. I've heard of people getting a ladder and swimming out to the second sandbar to sight fish for cobia. I would love to try that this summer, and I've swam to the second sandbar before, but I have no clue how I would do that while dragging a ladder and a big old cobia rod with me. Would I just have to find somewhere where it is incredibly shallow and walk out? Because last time I had to swim most of the way. Hopefully there will be some swimmers near me so I don't have to worry about sharks on the way out.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

And think about the swim back. Ladder, Rod, 65# Cobia...


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

haha yea gotta think about that too...


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Find a way to make the ling beach itself while dragging you and the ladder. Report back please.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Why don't you just sight fish off the pier. You have 5 piers you can use and it's a lot eaiser if you do hook up.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never seen anyone doing it, and I think the above have come up with good reasons why. Now, I have been known to walk a ladder out to the first bar and flyfish pompano and redfish. But Im not swimming, and it is only waist deep water. I use back pack straps to wear the ladder and walk out. 
I agree with the rat, fish da pier. youll see more fish, it will be easier (logistically speaking) and you might meet new folks.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Also during the spring it's going to be cold so therfore the water is going to be colder and thats just another reason to just stick to the piers or boats. But you know what they say " whatever floats your boat ".


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Ladders!*



Navarre Pier Rat said:


> Why don't you just sight fish off the pier. You have 5 piers you can use and it's a lot eaiser if you do hook up.


I use to do this on a regular basis, but when a shark, longer than my ladder, decided to use it as a 'scratching post' ; the whole idea suddenly sucked.

I now fish with feet on the sand or from a pier; thank you. :whistling: JMHO C2


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Alright Thanks guys. I guess I'll just stick to the pier or the sand like I have been for the last few years. And Navarre pier rat, PM me I might know you.


----------

